# Delonghi ESAM 4000 - no water from brewhead



## Alan Harding (Nov 13, 2016)

I thought I should document a problem found and solved with my Delonghi ESAM 4000 coffee machine. The symptom was that little or no water was coming from the brewhead during the switching on flush - although water came from the steam wand if this was switched on.

First problem was that it did not complete the initial flush and came up with the red light for " no water". Switching the machine on and off returned to the same condition and I found that the infuser had not returned to it's correct start position - so nothing more could be done. The good news was that if it was left disconnected overnight, it reset on being connected to the mains again. However the problem returned once the machine was switched on.

I eventually noticed that sometime after trying to get the machine to warm up and failing, water was found on the counter top under the machine. Note this did not appear whilst it was trying to flush. This gave the clue - I took the sides and back off of the machine and found a split in the water hose bringing water to the pump - at the pump connection. Cutting the bad tubing with a sharp knife and rejoining it to the pump cured the problem.

This problem had me fooled for a few days - I hope the thread may help others!

Alan Harding


----------

